# Post-covid trip to France



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

... Yes, I know covid hasn't finished with us yet... But it's the 1st time I've felt safe enough to venture this far.

I left Belfast c.11am Thu, had a great run down to Dublin and left port at 4pm for Cherbourg. They looked only at my passport before boarding, didn't ask for booking ref. Didn't have to surrender vehicle keys, went straight to cabin. Captain recommended mask-wearing and social distancing but said, in French waters, that was mandatory (tho plenty in the comfy recliner lounge thsi morning were paying no heed to that - elsewhere, and throughout the journey, compliance was good.)

Getting off - passport was checked, and stamped (oh, the feeling of horror!) and vaccine certification was asked for. I showed the page on the French AntiCovid app and he gave it a cursory glance. No request for the Sworn statement and no enquiries as to what might be in the fridge (I'd declined to ask for an EHU this time as they might have wondered why I needed it! However, the cent that sits on top of ice in an upturned bottle top had not sunk below the surface when I checked later on so I assume everything in there is still good to eat!)

I'd an easy ride down to raynipper's, in the sunshine! He was just back from a gruelling morning under the scanner so I took myself off to St Lô d'Ourville round the back lanes. Online had promised an ATM at the café-bar but they lied! I went to the pâtisserie and discovered I had only a £10 note (and N.Irish at that!) She said Oh take it, and pay me tomorrow! How lovely! I then went to the bar to see if I could blag a coffee there with the same deal. Nix. So walked to Portbail - where the Credit Agricole wanted €5 to give me my own money!! With both Starling debit and Halifax credit cards. No way!

I walked nearly 19,000 steps!! Had a great yarn with Ray n Prue over a cuppa n a glass of wine - what a lovely way to start the trip!

Pic 4 is Ray's parking area beside the house n the view is great this year cos there's no maize being grown in the field.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Enjoy your trip, I am sure that you will, where are you venturing to in your travels ?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Excellent that you're on your way, just a tiny BIG bit jealous.

Safe travels Jean.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Enjoy your trip, I am sure that you will, where are you venturing to in your travels ?


Hahaha! I'm meeting up briefly with Sally n Don (erstwhile MyGalSal from MHF) in Vierzon in a few days, then on to another visit to Guédelon - 3yrs since I last saw the medieval castle in construction, using only medieval methods, so looking forward to seeing the progress.

After that, who knows! I do have a book with me - 24+1 villages of Périgord...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not heard of that Project, a couple of videos as we can't all go.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It's a fabulous experience! My Dad would have loved it. I suspect all you guys would too.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I watched some of that and was fascinated, but have not visited (shame on me I hear you all cry), it’s about a 7h drive from us, so must try at some stage while we are wandering…….

Perigord has some superb villages well worth visiting, impossible to choose a favourite IMO.

Just wondering if there is any chance of us meeting up, how long will you be around for ?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you do go to Guédelon Dave you might consider a guided tour. First time I went I just wandered around for the day, talking to various artisans n volunteers. 2nd time I added a guided tour (in English) and learned a whole lot more. It was, of course, a tour of just some of the sites within the Château area. I'm hoping a 2nd tour will have an alternative selection.

I can't remember exactly where you are Dave except you're South of Bordeaux! but I think if I head for the Périgord then I'm going in the right direction? So I hope that would be possible - it would be great to see you n Lesley again (and the dog, of course!) I really enjoyed catching up with Ray n Prue - it's people as well as places make a trip.

Eml me your details again, if you would.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Will do !


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I came down to Falaise (birthplace of William the Conqueror) - parked under the ramparts. I was glad to take advantage of the European Heritage weekend and get in for free. There wasn't a great deal to see in the keep but there was a talk which I missed - haven't got my 'ear in' sufficiently yet.

It's a nice wee town. And I managed to get money from the ATM with no fee from the service bank (Société Générale).

Had the customary conversation while getting milk - Are you English? (must be my execrable French accent!) No, I'm Scottish but I live in Northern Ireland. Ahh, Ireland! No, Northern Ireland, it's a different country....
I didn't used to be surprised before Brexit but I am now, after all the hoo-ha. But nobody seems to know about it except us!!

I enjoyed a cidre, tho not in a cup - I wonder at what latitude that custom changes?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> I came down to Falaise (birthplace of William the Conqueror) - parked under the ramparts. I was glad to take advantage of the European Heritage weekend and get in for free. There wasn't a great deal to see in the keep but there was a talk which I missed - haven't got my 'ear in' sufficiently yet.
> 
> It's a nice wee town. And I managed to get money from the ATM with no fee from the service bank (Société Générale).
> 
> ...


Looks a bit busier than we were last there.

Terry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bon Voyage Jean!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Falaise might have been busier because of the European Heritage weekend where entry is free!

It was quite a long drive for me down to Château Renault (no motorway), our fav place from family caravan holidays in France; its almost like a pilgrimage! I'd set the satnav to go to Rue du Vachevrier-what I didn't know was that Rue de Vauchevrier starts near the N10 as a TINY road, coming down a steep hill with a switchback 😂😂 - the opposite of my normal approach. The municipal campsite has been taken over by a Camping Car Parks that fits a barrier n presumably comes to clean facilities n empty bins etc but there's no presence onsite so no chat with La Gardienne - think she probably retired anyway. The town is looking very derelict and the roadworks don't seem to have progressed in a couple of years! 

I scattered some of my husband's ashes at his favourite willow tree, and in the river. 

They still have their horse butcher tho whether it still opens or not I don't know.

I heard a bit of singing in the grounds of the tannery museum but unfortunately she reckoned there was rain coming and moved inside.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hopefully I've had my episode for this trip - I tried to drive thro the barrier at Château Renault campsite! Well, not really. I drove up thinking it would open automatically. It didn't. Then I noticed it required me to put my Pass d'Etape card to the key pad. I was just looking for that and looked up to see a vertical pole beside me - 'Oh, it HAS raised automatically' I thought n drove forward. Oops!

No Guardien at home, spoke to a local n Marie etc all closed. Tried the CC Park phone number - went nowhere. Sent them an email but eventually got thro to them by phone. THINK the only damage to the MH is plastic paint from the barrier. It may just buff off, or it may have broken the gel shell (if indeed it has one). Will just have to wait n see what they come back with but I'm expecting it to be expensive. The barrier DID go up but then collapsed to horizontal, tho not across the gate TG.

Apart from that I'd a nice drive down to Vierzon. I wandered to the town n thought I might just be in the wrong place....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooooppssss Jean.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Jean  Hope it proves to be just a scratch.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, I think the expensive bit will be the barrier!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Actually I was thinking last night it's maybe not as bad as I thought cos the barrier didn't collapse completely it just went down into a horizontal position parallel to the roadway. So maybe it's programmed to park itself out of the way if there's a problem?


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

So where's next Jean ? Are you on Polar Steps , so we can follow ?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Not on polarsteps Alan. I tried it one trip n couldn't get on with it.

Met up with MyGalSal - Sally and Don - n had a great catch-up. Then came over to St Fargeau which is a lovely wee village with a nice aire (tho on quite a sideways slope!)

It's quite cold early n late - I had the heating on this evening for a bit n have set it to come on automatically in the mornings. Maybe time to head south?!

Pic 1 - the aire at Vierzon
Pic 2 - town gate at St Fargeau

Forgot to take a pic of the present aire.

I'm for Guédelon tomorrow!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> Not on polarsteps Alan. I tried it one trip n couldn't get on with it.
> 
> Met up with MyGalSal - Sally and Don - n had a great catch-up. Then came over to St Fargeau which is a lovely wee village with a nice aire (tho on quite a sideways slope!)
> 
> ...


Fixed your street view.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> Not on polarsteps Alan. I tried it one trip n couldn't get on with it.
> 
> Pic 2 - town gate at St Fargeau!


Envious, great Castle there according to internet, but suppose your're already in it ha ha .


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Terry!

I did the Château tour last time Alan - really enjoyed it n you get right up into the roofspace! They also had a free open-air concert with an orchestra n choir, lots of young folk involved.

I did my other Château - Guédelon - today. They've progressed the 2 gate towers and I think put the roof on another. It's an amazing place. It's not enough to say it's hand-built. It's built by SOMEONE's hands, someone I've spoken to, or watched working, and their predecessors. A young lad who's doing metalwork at college is on a 3-week placement. Admittedly he was only making nails but nails are an absolutely vital part of the build. A master blacksmith could probably knock out a few dozen in the time he took to make one but he was learning skills, and in charge of the bellows furnace. Another guy was fashioning a new handle for his axe from a lump of tree. I said You'll certainly take care of it when you have to make it yourself! 

I feel a great affinity with the place. It's like motorhoming - I have a much closer relationship with the resources I use and the waste I produce.

A couple of pics of the Château and a couple of where I am tonight, in Toucy. No pics, internet too poor.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

First 3 from Guédelon, then 2 from Toucy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

From Toucy I went on to Sancerre - home of the only wine I've ever sent back as being off! The parking is overlooking vineyards and I could watch most of them being harvested with machinery but also some by hand.

By jove, walking in Sancerre is a workout for the thighs! They've a great series of old photos on the walls by Hans Silvester. And a painted line on the ground for following a TO town walk with interesting facts. They're famous, of course, for their wines but also for their goat's cheeses and I made sure to sample both!

The parking area attracted a few youngish folk in a couple of MHs and they erected a few tents by the graveyard wall. There was some VERY loud and VERY beaty music (??) but the vans (and music) left before 11. They repeated the next night and it went on later.... But that's why I travel with earplugs so it didn't really bother me. It may just be a weekend thing.

Pics
1. I would love to have sat down with this woman n heard her story! My sister thought she was probably in her 40s after a hard life. I'm inclined to say late 50s,early 60s?
2. The parking area
3. The vista from the TO
4. The Scots get everywhere!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I came on to Bourges. I'd seen that they were having a concert by some youngsters (for free!) - it was a baroque quartet with the teacher playing the harpsichord, with a low-toned flute, a violin and a lute. They were amazingly talented and I thoroughly enjoyed it. 

I've been here before but the parking is different, but grand. In a huge parking area with trees for shade, or none if you prefer. I met à lovely lady in the Archbishop's Garden when I was smelling the roses (literally). We had a great conversation, I think because she spoke more slowly - Bourges is twinned with Brampton n she's experience of trying to help people understand. She asked me to join her for coffee - tho I didn't realise she meant at her apartment. But she explained she had a balcony so that was grand. We really got on very well tho I suspect her daughter (coming for lunch) would give her a row for inviting a perfect stranger into the house!

Another 1st today was another British van! On their way home from Aquitaine.

There's some lovely architecture here and tomorrow I'm visiting the museum for the resistance. And also going to the only shop that sells croquantes amandier (?) - absolutely gorgeous flat, fluffy, crispy biscuits that Françoise served with coffee!

Then, who knows where...


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I walked to the Résistance museum - before 9, when I'm not normally out of the van, and discovered it's time to look out the gloves!!

I had thought the Vichy Govt co-operated with the Nazis reluctantly. Apparently they were very proactive in following the racist agenda.

Bourges was close to the demarcation line between occupied North and so-called free France so there was a lot of resistance activity both helping get people out of the occupied North and harassing both the Nazis and the Vichy Govt. It must take a very special type of person to be able to work surreptitiously while appearing normal in everyday life. I wouldn't have the mental capacity for that.

Unfortunately my croquants were not available. I did buy the nearest equivalent but they're not the same....

I left Bourges sometime after 4 and came over to La Chatre, seemingly almost the only person on the road. I'm sure I've been here before but so far it's not ringing any bells.

Got both the grey and black emptied (much needed. For some reason the grey had jumped from 25% to 100% overnight - both of which are false I think.) I'll take on water when it's free! I'm so mean I'm still on the water from Belfast!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Great free aire with electric ,by a lake, at Montlucon, if you are passing that way.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Isn't that just the way of it Alan? I don't usually an in advance but leaving Brouges I had the next 3 nights sorted and that's going SW rather than SE!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Rained quite heavily during the night n a few heavy lorries passing nearby and also parking alongside so not the quietest place! Came on to Bénévent l'Abbaye which will prove to be very quiet I suspect! Filled up with water in anticipation of a shower. Was just coming round the back of the van when an alsation jumped out of the van next door n ran at me, barking. I like dogs but that was a bit scary! As I said to the dreadlocked young man who followed the dog. He didn't even apologise. No idea what nationality he was but I think I'd recognise sorry in any language.

It's a lovely aire with a great view, all services, including 3 electric points, free. It's on the Santiago de Compostela route - or one of them! I hope to get in a walk tomorrow. I've booked for the Scenovision tomorrow afternoon so def staying another night (apparently about daily life of a mason's family - not that kind of Mason, I don't think!) 

Had a look at the roof - I'd been behind a VERY tall load of hay that from time to time got hit by branches n shed a whole lot of hay. Thought I might have grown a wig on the roof!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gorgeous sunset last night and the promised good day arrived - tho cold, at about 6° but it warmed up nicely. I walked the lovely countryside in the morning, visited the hanging gardens and the Scénovision in the afternoon. Unless your French is very much better than mine you'd miss quite a bit in the Scénovision présentations but I got the gist of it. They did have a partial English booklet but there wasn't time to read it (he gave it as a present so I'll read it tonight). The last room was missing from the booklet n I asked did he have it? No, they only added the last room in 2012 and they didn't have the chapter written yet!!

You finish with a tasting of the Bénéventine liqueur - à brandy with an infusion of herbs. Very nice too. I committed to a bottle at €13.50 - only to find it was a French-style 9, not a 3!

I washed some underwear so I'm good to go for another week! And I made a slow-cooker chicken stew while on hook-up. Life is good!

1. Last night's sky
2. This is either a very big dog or... what?! 
3. A local peasant made good built his own Château Migout
4. This incongruously appeared in town


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Good for you enjoy

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

With a California plate very unusual. Older classics can get round some of the registration hurdles like WW2 jeeps.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Do you know what the R maker is Ray? My grandson (aged 8) says Rolls Royce but I know it's not that. It actually lives just above the aire.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't actually Jean. It could be the 'converter' something like a Realto or similar.

ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

There's a name on the grille beginning with R (Riviera? I can't get it big enough on the phone to see) and there's a name below that that I think is the maker.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Drove over to St Jean de Cole, one of the villages mentioned in my Villages of Périgord book. It is full of old buildings that are fascinating. Also, I discovered these baby graves for children who died in the womb or shortly after birth, without the benefit of baptism. Someone thought up the idea of carving out baby graves in the foundation stones of the church. The corpse was put in there and covered with a stone. Then the rains would fall and drip off the 'sacred' roof of the church onto those little bodies. After a few months it was considered the child was indeed suitably baptised and could be buried in the cemetery. More importantly, their parents could now look forward to meeting those children in the after-life. I don't know whether to be angry that such a procedure was necessary or grateful that it was available. Religion has a great deal to answer for.

The blue pic is a Google translate of the info.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I was reading that when I also remembered I had parked the scooter on the main village road in Sait Jean De Cole behind a white van who wouldn't see it if he had to reverse, sre enough when we got back there two young fellas were waiting on us , they had reversed into it ,knocked it off it's stand and cracked the front mudguard. They were very apologetic , offered to pay for damages and alsio had attached a note with their name and address inside my helmet which I had left on the scooter. They were so nice about it I just said ,"It's ok **** happens". Not many young fellas in the UK would have hung around.

ps Jean , you just have to visit Brantome if you haven't been , you are so close. Great aire there. Damn you missed the FRi market.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

ps If you do go to the aire at Brantome , it's big, pay at barrier, but there are a few free elec points scattered around, just look for one, another nice village nearby with a Chateau & Church to visit and a nice river free municiple aire is Bourdeilles.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm right here ATM Alan! The weather isn't looking as good as in your photo! I was reading reviews of the aire n so many complaints about so few EHUs for the aire and no difference in price if you had or hadn't. I could see the point if they were charging €20 or so, but for €8, and so close to town....

I must remember when exiting to pay a great deal of attention to the barrier!! (haven't heard anything so far from the French but there's time yet I expect)

Rather surly welcome (none at all actually) at the TO. I guess that's what happens in very touristy places.

Isn't that sculpture fabulous?!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry Jean for butting in on yout holiday , but seeing you there has got me all excited and reminiscing, Jayne too . Wish we were there.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You're not butting in at all Alan! It's good to know someone is actually reading it! I hope you WILL be able to travel here sometime soon.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Sait Jean De Cole is only 52 minutes drive from us. It looks interesting and worth a visit.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It is indeed Paul, tho very small. I was lucky in that they'd left up interesting photos/facts that they'd put up as part of the Heritage weekend. They decided to leave them up for October. What they could have done to make even more of it was make up a simple map with the locations of those photos. I found some in wee back alleys quite by chance.

I must have passed very close to you - I came down via Chalus.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Having a lovely vicarious trip with you Jean


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

jiwawa said:


> It is indeed Paul, tho very small. I was lucky in that they'd left up interesting photos/facts that they'd put up as part of the Heritage weekend. They decided to leave them up for October. What they could have done to make even more of it was make up a simple map with the locations of those photos. I found some in wee back alleys quite by chance.
> 
> I must have passed very close to you - I came down via Chalus.


Chalus is 25min south of us - we were there last week for a super plat du jour in an old barn. 35 euro for 4 courses and wine (for two!). Top quality fish. chips and mushy peas.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

baldlygo said:


> Top quality fish. chips and mushy peas.


Was that for expats or have the French developed a new habit?!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Had a great day in Brantôme. I enjoyed just wandering with the help of the TO map/info admiring the architecture, interspersed with a long leisurely lunch.

I wonder what it's like to live in these places - are the insides done out neatly or are they as ramshackle as the outsides? I remember when we first travelled to France we were amazed by the thick garlands of electric cable that used to be stretched across the fronts of the houses. You hardly see that at all now.

The aire was really filling up late afternoon, early evening. Haven't noticed another Brit but I didn't go looking.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Areas in Bergerac that were up for redevelopment were made to retain the original façade and only rebuild behind. It's possible Brantome had similar regulations Jean. We visited Brantome in 2006 in our Eagle.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

jiwawa said:


> Was that for expats or have the French developed a new habit?!


There certainly is a lot of choice for UK immigrants and some French are enjoying fish and chips (not sure about the mushy peas!). Our local village auberge is run by Brits but has mainly French customers at mid-day. Another nearby favourite is French run and has mainly Brits at mid-day. I think COVID killed off many quiet eating places. We have recently been introduced to other really good places providing food enjoyed by Brits and French. To succeed in that business they have to be absolutely dedicated and there are quite a lot of us very grateful.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad I'm bringing back memories Ray!

Paul, I've noticed there seem to be a lot of eating places no longer open - I know it's October, and I know I've been in small places but still, Brantôme is a tourist hub and on a Saturday there wasn't a great deal open for food n drink.

I'm in Périgueux now and it's pretty wet! However, I decided there was no such thing as bad weather, just bad clothing (as someone so wisely said!) so donned my Darth Vader again. Not sure if you can see the spectacle in the reflection. I decided that even if I looked like a plonker they would assume I was a pèlerine (a pilgrim) and give me a fool's pardon! (My sister says I look like a lost soul, which is perfect cover really for being a pilgrim!) 

Turns out I was parked right on the site of the old city walls so that was handy. I was amazed to find the Romans were here in 13-11C BC! 

I looked out my water protector for the phone which works... but it has an opaque rear which means you can't take any photos! Anyone come across one that doesn't and can? So no photos of interesting architecture today - that'll please Ray! He says I seldom post a pic of a lovely view!

Oh, but here's one of the church - very austere I thought, for a RC cathedral (although it was downgraded some centuries ago.)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jean, great memories. The lady on Prue's left sadly now another widow worked at the Perigeux Mairie and lives just south of you at Grignols. Don't know if there are any airs near there as we always stayed in their garden. She showed us the nice side of Foie Gras with a tour of the farm and production.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> She showed us the nice side of Foie Gras with a tour of the farm and production.
> 
> Ray.


IS there a nice side to Foie Gras?!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, spread on toast.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I came over to Fanlac this afternoon - I knew my parking in Périgueux would be noisy early morning if not during the night. This couldn't be more different! - I thought.... till it turned 8pm and the church bells (which I'm under) started chiming, then pealing full belt for a few minutes. Maybe that's the old call to evening prayer tho there are very few services here now. The church is open tho.

I discovered why Fanlac wasn't on the radar of any of the MH stopover guides - it's miles of single track road with NO passing places! But it's a lovely wee collection of Périgordian houses with the wee 'skirt' on the roof. Also a highly-rated restaurant which, at this time of the year, opens only Sunday lunch. 

There has been a surprising number of people about - walking dogs, running, visiting the church (in wellies so I assume he's a local). 

There's a nice walk of an hour n a half which I'll do tomorrow if the rain holds off. Def no place for coffee here!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just after lights out last night I heard an owl calling several times - quite spooky! Also a very shrill Wheee (as you would when 2 adults swing a child between them) - no idea if it was bird or mammal. I felt very privileged.

This morning I did the aforementioned walk. 1.5hrs?! It took me 3! I'm a hill walker not a hill climber and there were some pretty steep inclines. I was very sorry I forgot my walking pole. At one stage I thought - would there be boar in these woods? And picked up a whippy stick just in case. Sure enough, within the next half km there were 3 hunters' lookouts. TG, I saw none! A big surprise was the lack of birdsong.

I came on to Montignac, to an aire (7€) with free electricity and other services. Very handy for the town which is lovely with its honey-coloured buildings. What with my morning walk in Fanlac and my afternoon town walk I'm over 19,000 steps so I think I'll sleep no bother tonight!

Pics -
Fanlac from a distance
The oldest street in Montignac (13th C.)
I love the higgledy-piggledy-ness of the rooftops.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

You semm to be avoiding all the main touristy spots of the Dordogne Jean , take it you've seen it all before.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have seen quite a lot of it before Alan, and off the beaten track is usually more to my liking.

Rain was quite heavy this morning so decided to move on. Was bringing in my electric lead when a Frenchman trying to get in asked for help, so was out in the rain much longer than anticipated - it was the right decision not to wander! (The Frenchman wasn't suitably grateful either!)

Intended parking at the Troglodyte Manor at Reignac which I could visit so long as not too busy. Looks a fascinating place, built almost entirely into the rock. Not so keen on one of its inhabitants tho - he insisted, sometimes brutally, on his droit de seigneur where every man had to give his bride to the seigneur on the night of the wedding. I hope he met à suitable end.

However, I put the wrong 'previous destination' in the satnav so must've passed it en route. Anyway, I'm at Les Eyzies which I was recommended to visit so will stop at the aire since the rain has also stopped!

Currently at a laverie at a Mousequetaire. Just as well - only 1 pair of pants left!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Reignac def. worth a visit especially the last room, the torture chamber, those people people were really sick,evi. Say something bad about the Church and you could be the next after dinner entertainment, and aparently the pope legalised the torture.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Some friends of ours bought a huge property near Limoges. It was as bad inside as outside  They renovated and then moved. They found that everything did shut down after September. The natives were not overly friendly. When we visited we tried to enter the only bar that was (clearly) open only to be told it was shut! The weather there was very extreme. Boiling hot days followed by freezing cold nights. Not my cup of tea but they did make a bit on their renovation.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So many Brits over the past 20 even 30 years have bought great 'piles' in France and found they were just money pits. There is no shortage and can be picked up for a song. But it doesn't take long for the realities to show up and realisation dawns that maybe it was not such a great idea.

Apart from our immediate neighbour we have found the French incredibly hospitable and accommodating. OK the odd checkout person and phone companies customer support are sadly lacking. But it's often a language frustration thing and if we persevere without getting excited usually problems can be sorted. I do say 'usually'.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The aire at Les Eyzies. 

If you look closely at the other photo you can see that the 2 top buildings are actually built into the rock.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

You are but a stones throw from La Roque Saint-Christophe ( like reignac only bigger)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We stayed at a campsite once near Limoges, on the banks of the river. It was a lovely spot.

We remember it as there was a very old Hymer next to us with a charming older Irish gentleman who was travelling with 2 ladies. It did make you wonder...


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Gretchibald said:


> You are but a stones throw from La Roque Saint-Christophe ( like reignac only bigger)


2013 visit to La Roque Saint-Christophe - My Cathie with our never forgotten black lab Lucy.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gretchibald said:


> You are but a stones throw from La Roque Saint-Christophe ( like reignac only bigger)


Yes, I've visited there before - fascinating place! 


GMJ said:


> We remember it as there was a very old Hymer next to us with a charming older Irish gentleman who was travelling with 2 ladies. It did make you wonder...


My husband n I used to wonder, if left on our own, would the survivor continue with the MH? He always said he'd need at least 4 women with him.... 1 to drive, 1 to cook, etc.

So it obviously wasn't him hahaha!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Had a great day in Sarlat taking in the vibrant Wednesday market. Had a very interesting lunch - baked camembert with cold meats, hot potato, and salad. And toast. And bread. Wow!

I didn't think I'd get anywhere near finishing....

Met à Scot when I arrived on the aire. They'd sold up a number of years ago and now live in France but he hasn't been back since they started stamping the passports. But he has a UK Reg vehicle. He says they're thinking of putting it on French plates. Sounds like they live on a campsite so not sure how easy that will be. Anyway, he sounded all upbeat about it so I hope it works out for them.

That last photo is a typical Perigordian roof which uses flat stones placed almost horizontally. You can imagine the weight.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

You're really getting around, good for you , go girl - envious.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, I can't believe how lucky I am Alan!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> Had a great day in Sarlat taking in the vibrant Wednesday market. Had a very interesting lunch - baked camembert with cold meats, hot potato, and salad. And toast. And bread. Wow!
> 
> I didn't think I'd get anywhere near finishing....
> 
> ...


We met the same Scot a few weeks ago with the same vehicle, but cannot see how it can be legally tested, insured etc., I doubt he could have a current MoT……. and registering in France requires an address and two utility bills in the correct name and address, less than 3 months old. So that would be difficult too…..

When they removed the stones from one quarter of the roof of the Chateau at Marqueyssac they weighed more than 300 tonnes ! and that's only one quarter of the roof, so Lord knows how they support that weight ! The individual stones were just about liftable by me so that must be more than 50kg for each……

Enjoy your trip, sadly we cannot meet up, but perhaps next time ?


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Eating out in Sarlat can be a bit boring - duck. duck and more duck (although I do like it). We did enjoy a trip to McDo for a change.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

baldlygo said:


> Eating out in Sarlat can be a bit boring - duck. duck and more duck (although I do like it). We did enjoy a trip to McDo for a change.


Well, I went for the duck today - I thought it said coups de canard and would be some kind of stew. This is what I got! It was surprisingly tasty.

Given that it got really quite cold in Sarlat and I wasn't going to be able to meet up with Dave (Penquin - my fault!) I decided to hoof it south (well, that's relative !) So I'm now in Gaillac and what a lovely surprise. I did come by roads less travelled, taking the D46 and the D6 south of Sarlat - it was lovely. Lots of small green fields with no apparent way of making them profitable - no crops, or beasts....

I'm down under the ramparts of the Abbey overlooking the river Tarn. I got a map from the TO but its numbering was all over the place with no defined walk, made it much harder. I ended up replanning my own route. Really enjoyed it. They do have an emptying point elsewhere, below a parking area but not sure if you can park a MH.

Pic 4 is the hole in the wall of the hospital where babies could be left anonymously and the sisters would take them in from the other side - it's like a turntable. How sad is that?

My Dad would really have appreciated the work that went into the door in pic 5 - needs a fair bit of TLC tho!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm still in awe of the interesting and varied places you come across Jean.

Ray.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice where you are but if you fancy a change there is a nice free lakeside aire that we stay at about 6 mile from you at L'ilse -sur -Tarn, short walk to medieval village ( nicest Spar shop ever), v short walk to good supermarket with washing machines and everything.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gretchibald said:


> Nice where you are but if you fancy a change there is a nice free lakeside aire that we stay at about 6 mile from you at L'ilse -sur -Tarn, short walk to medieval village ( nicest Spar shop ever), v short walk to good supermarket with washing machines and everything.


That does indeed look lovely Alan. It'll have to be another time tho - I drove down to Lautrec this morning. I've been before with hubby maybe 8 or 9yrs ago. Probably around the same time of year but it was cold, wet and the Café Plum where I currently am was just an empty forlorn space. Today it's vibrant n sunny - makes such a difference!



raynipper said:


> I'm still in awe of the interesting and varied places you come across Jean.
> 
> Ray.


What I normally do is put a destination in roughly the right direction into Google maps (set with no motorway) - for instance, this morning I put in Narbonne. I think it said it would take 3-4hrs so I look at the route n concentrate on an area about a quarter of the way. I check out aires in that region, using mostly Park4Night, and go from there. I don't micromanage the route (something has to give when you're travelling solo) - just let TT do its thing.

I must say I've found some really lovely wee places this way. And it's all very interesting, including the drive. Today there were lots of bigger fields which had been fairly deeply ploughed. I thought the current farming thinking was that that released way too much carbon into the atmosphere.

Also I saw one of those machines that cuts the hay n spits it into a lorry driving in tandem. Only this time the machine was stationary in the farm yard n seemed to be spitting it into an open cow shed. That would fairly please the farm children if they didn't have to spread all the straw on the ground!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

When I arrived here the barrier had an American lady to talk you through the options. I went thro it twice, each time my card tap failing. 3rd time I used the code. Success! I grabbed the ticket n hurried to get in the van, and heard her say Now press the button to open the barrier. But where was the button? I'm under, over, round... Nothing. Turns out it was a button on the screen but by the time I got back to the screen it had returned to home! Sometimes things can be just too high-tech!

Nice wee place with lots of historic buildings but the info from the TO simply points out which artisans where.

Internet very slow so I upload a couple of photos tomorrow.

Sat outside in shorts n sleeveless for a while. Then, in the space of a few seconds it was perishing!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yesterday was one of my less successful stops, at Bages, south of Narbonne. A couple of nice views across the lake but no interesting architecture and nowhere open for coffee or food. But I saw my 1st game of boules of the trip - and very serious too! You had to stand I side à hula hoop to take your shot!

I'm in Spain! Today's journey was the 1st time I've felt I was part of a migration south. I guess that's cos the roads are all concentrated into few passes over the Pyrenees - and boy, are they majestic! They looked incredibly black and foreboding for a long time ... and then they were in my rear view! Coming thro Le Pertus was an experience. Jam-packed with people buying goodness knows what in the border town - I was between 2 very big MHs each towing a car so that was interesting. La Jonquera on the Spanish side wasn't so busy. There was a border post but not manned.

Pont de Molins has à Nice area round the bridge, just down from the parking but the rest isn't exciting. I started a walk along the river and came across the sign in pic 6. I'd found my boar! Well, not exactly, and I didn't WANT to, so à quick walk back to the village!

Pics 1-4 Bages
Pics 5-7 Pont de Molins


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I moved from Pont de Molins down to Blanes, one of our old stamping grounds when we 1st went away full-time. I always knew it was bigger than the bit we saw along the beach front n just behind, but this time it seemed absolutely HUGE! I picked up LPG on the way in - 74.9¢ - cheaper in France I think. There was diesel at 1.349 just outside La Jonquera but I saw it too late. 

Had to get a German to help me park (I'm on the same site we used for more than a month all those years ago.) There are too many pine trees to trust my judgement. My card had a heart attack when I paid for 2 nights on a campsite!

I've enjoyed pottering round our old haunts tho I didn't search out the Chinese where we spent our 1st Christmas away from home!

And I realise I should have been practising Spanish for the last 3 weeks and not French! Still, as long as I can remember Una copa de vino tinto I'll be OK. Pic 3 - something got lost in translation here - I wanted just a café crema. And the cream wasn't just cream (not even MnS cream!) it was sweetened cream! Still, I couldn't let it go to waste!

Pic 2, old friends from 9yrs ago - they must be getting tired by now!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I did enjoy my time in Blanes, lots of old lovely memories. Moved on today to Santa Susanna - but I've obviously got the wrong place! Nothing much of interest that I could see so, after a walk around and a sit in the park (with my own home-made coffee!) I looked up the internet n came up with a viticulturalist (is that the right term?) - he's an ecogically friendly wine grower.

So I'm here at the vineyards of Eudauld Massana near Sant Pau d'Ordal. Will have a look at the wines tomorrow.

I must say that, tho I love the sea and the deep blue skies, my heart sings when I climb into the hills. Despite the traffic on the AP-7 (non-toll bits). We'd a few slow n very slow bits (all 4 lanes) but the 4 lanes going the other way (absolutely choc-a-block, as was our side) were dead slow n stop for miles.

But this is magic. (1st photo is Blanes this morning)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We stayed for a fortnight in Santa Susanna a few years ago. The campsite had one thing going for it: pitches right on the beach looking at the Med. Sadly this wasn't enough to balance the rest of the site experience which was horrible. We did however find a nice café/resto in the town itself but alas, that was only 2 days before we left!

It was so bad that I complained and the extremely surly office manageress gave me some money off!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

GMJ said:


> Sadly this wasn't enough to balance the rest of the site experience which was horrible. We did however find a nice café/resto in the town itself but alas, that was only 2 days before we left!


I can imagine, I was just on dirt parking above the town so even less to recommend it!

However, I came on yesterday to Vilanova i la Geltrú and I'm on the posh campsite here with MyGalSal for a couple of days. I'm not really a campsite person (I'm not sure but maybe a campsite accentuates my alone-ness? tho I never *feel* lonely on my travels) but I'm enjoying meeting with friends again. We joined other friends on site for a BBQ last night.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thoroughly enjoyed my time at Vilanova with MyGalSal, talking, walking, eating n drinking (not necessarily in that order!)

I then used the toll motorway (no charge) to get down to Alan (erneboy n Mrs EB) to organise a flu jab. However, I'm not the best planner n missed the pharmacia opening hours! No matter, it's been a joy to catch up with friends.

We were out in the Matahari this morning (I know that's not right but I can't remember the right name!) - eat your heart out @barryd! Took in a festival market in the local town then had a drive around the wee roads in the hills around here. Very enjoyable - it's a lovely environment.

Sorry about the pics you have to lie down for but I've no idea how to rectify this.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Try changing the orientation of the phone when snapping.

Edit: some other advice here….
https://www.lifewire.com/why-is-my-picture-turned-sideways-1701398


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Terry, thing is I've no idea there's a problem till it's up on MHF. I'm seeing them the right way up till they're uploaded.

Anyway, I'm still here at erneboy's! We went yesterday and got my SSIP no bother - I think it helped that I'd the letter from Benicàssim health system with a previous SSIP. Then to the pharmacist to ask about flu jabs - no problem to order but no idea when they might arrive as the same company does both flu n covid jabs.

So I'd decided I'd head on today n return if and when... Phone call this morning to say they'd arrived! That's service! So hopefully we'll get jabbed tomorrow. I'm in no hurry as it's very pleasant here n I'm enjoying the craic with Mr n Mrs EB. I was gonna say peaceful but in fact next door is taking down an adjoining tree! But it'll be siesta time soon!

We were out in the jalopy (Alan will have a fit at that description!) and there was a massively long snake moving on the dirt track - on my side! Just as well I wasn't driving as the hands n arms were all over the place!

There are some fabulously old olive trees around with amazing trunks - nature's works of art.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> We were out in the jalopy ............


Pah.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> jiwawa said:
> 
> 
> > We were out in the jalopy ............
> ...


Thought you'd like that Alan!

Well, we finally got the flu vax from the chemist and within an hour we'd all been jabbed - and all of us offered a future covid boost, tho I elected to wait for mine back home. I say 'finally' but I'm very impressed with the Spanish health system. It certainly seems more patient-centred than ours.

I'd originally intended stopping with Alan a couple of days but they ended up having to put up with me for 4 or 5, but I think they enjoyed it - I certainly did and the craic was great. Maybe by the time I see them again my Spanish might have improved - there's plenty scope!

Thanks Alan, and Mrs EB - your generosity was much appreciated.

So, I finally came to Benicàssim which is an old stomping ground for myself and hubby. I don't think I've been back on my own so it's full of great memories. As well as lovely views. The areas we parked on before are either being built on or are replete with NO parking for MH signs so I'm in the big car park at the top of the town. A police car sat on the road in front of me for a while n said nothing so I guess I'm OK. It's certainly very handy.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If the policemen had said anything Jean would you have understood them 😁. You are certainly getting about. Is the last photo a selfie 😉


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, I'd have had to ask them to speak VERY slowly then there would be a chance of me understanding. The problem comes if they expect a reply.... I've lost any spontaneity I ever had.

As for the lass at the top of the town - that could have been me.... about 55yrs ago!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I meant also to say, the first picture looks like a painting, a lovely shot, very professional looking.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Finishing the house

Next the gardens

And then the van

We are returning it to 3500, fed up of playing the game every three years

Will stip it down, shadow no longer needs the garage, the wire doors can go and hopefully the three wheeler will fit and the toe bar will go

We will see and maybe travel again

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Moving in the right direction Sandra!

Think the rain's on the way - I'm out on the bike for the 1st time this trip, Benicàssim to Orpesa on the old railway track. 

This is near the café I was in last time where the waiter gave me change of €10 instead of €20, or maybe it was €5 instead of €10. Anyway, his immediate reaction when I called after him told me it was deliberate! No tip for him then. Actually, I've almost never tipped this trip cos I'm using the card n generally have no dinero on me at all.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There is a great campsite (should you need one) at Pinoso Jean. We spent a long stay there a couple of years ago. British couple run it. Lovely area and Pinoso is worth some time to nose around a typical Spanish town in a winemaking region.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Pat. That's about 1.5-2hrs SW of here (here being Simat de la Valldigna). I'll need to decide soon whether I'm going any further south or start to make a slower march in the northward direction.

I changed the 2.5 tog last night for a 4.5 thinking it would be cooler up here. Had to change back in the middle of the night!

They've had a lot of rain by the looks of it - the sandy gravel base to the parking area is puddle n churned up, and the ribero (? Dry river bed) isn't any longer, there's quite a flow down there. Can't see the fish in the pond either as it's turned brown with the churned up sediment. 

Early morning was wet n miserable but it soon promised more n it's quite hot now. 

The last pic: the blue sign in the middle - one time we were here hubby somehow walked into that n gave his head an awful clatter. Funny the memories that come back!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might be wrong fred, but not starting a new un.

Liz is off on a cruise next Saturday, and the amount of crap she's having to wade through is unbelievable not helped by her being un puter like, so I get to enjoy the stress as well which I can well do without.

One thing I have just noticed is the lateral flow thing she need to show proof of was £19 and it has VAT included RIP OFF.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

jiwawa said:


> I changed the 2.5 tog last night for a 4.5 thinking it would be cooler up here. Had to change back in the middle of the night!
> 
> Early morning was wet n miserable but it soon promised more n it's quite hot now.


We're 100m away from the beach at the edge of the Firth of Forth, and the wind is blowing straight from the sea and ventilating our flat quite nicely; freezing our bits off at present, and we're not allowed to change the Front Door for that actually fits because the building is Listed! Our new quilt purchase this week was a 10.5 tog job, nice and cosy, but pure dead Baltic at 3am on the Bathroom Run ... :wink2:

Steve


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

A hanging thermal curtain on the inside Steve?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

P strip from Been & Queued would help, and nail some foam insulation to the inside.


Fife 4 Forfar 5.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to deliver to an outfit in Glasgow, Ventrolla they do traditional stuff for old houses, Radnor St I think, not cheap but used on listed buildings.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm!! not there anymore.

https://www.google.com/maps/@55.866...161.30133&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i16384!8i8192

https://www.ventrolla.co.uk/contact-us/scotland-head-office/


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Might be wrong fred, but not starting a new un.
> 
> *Liz is off on a cruise next Saturday,* and the amount of crap she's having to wade through is unbelievable not helped by her being un puter like, so I get to enjoy the stress as well which I can well do without.
> 
> One thing I have just noticed is the lateral flow thing she need to show proof of was £19 and it has VAT included RIP OFF.


You not going Kev?

Where is she off to?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> Thanks Pat. That's about 1.5-2hrs SW of here (here being Simat de la Valldigna). I'll need to decide soon whether I'm going any further south or start to make a slower march in the northward direction.
> 
> I changed the 2.5 tog last night for a 4.5 thinking it would be cooler up here. Had to change back in the middle of the night!


And I did decide to start on the northward journey and spent last night at the sports centre at Albarracín. It's about 4,000 feet up so I was happy with my 4.5 AND my 2.5! The outside temp was 1° this morning with ice crystals on the roof light, which was very pretty in the moonlight.

Albarracín is touted (somewhere) as one of the prettiest villages in Spain. It's not conventionally pretty as in whitewashed buildings and lots of colourful flowers, but it IS impressive with its very narrow, twisty streets with high buildings leaning in towards one another to keep out the sun. It's also hiving with visitors and several guided tours.

None of the cafés, restaurants have required the covid pass and I think that might have been for all of my stay in Spain.

The 1st pic shows my guard 'dog' for the night! Look at the reds in that pic - autumn is very suddenly upon me with truly vibrant yellows, golds n reds.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Lovely photos, Jean, wish I was there ... Can't be much longer until we get the COVID Booster and the Flu Jag, can it?

Re the duvets, I suffered an allergic reaction to ours and had to be given an anaesthetic. Not surprising, really, though, because, as I remarked to Elaine when we doubled up the bed covers, 'We're both in these tog ether ...' :wink2:
Steve [reaching for his coat]


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> You not going Kev?
> 
> Where is she off to?


No idea TBH G, in the med somewhere, she did say, but it was in amongst blah blah so got lost, I shall enquire late when my ears are feeling the need for pain and report back, she doesn't do succinct.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wonder why some pictures come out on their side, I´m sure you don´t turn the camera to any different angle Jean. Photos I put on this and the other forum one will be correct and the next not. A mystery nobody has yet given the correct answer to.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> No idea TBH G, in the med somewhere, she did say, but it was in amongst blah blah so got lost, I shall enquire late when my ears are feeling the need for pain and report back, she doesn't do succinct.


On her own or with family/friends?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Son and his girlfriend, she keeps trying to get me to go on one but I don't fancy it at all.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> ... I´m sure you don´t turn the camera to any different angle Jean.


Actually I do Jan - some will be portrait, some landscape, and maybe that's the problem. But it sounds as if you don't change the orientation of your camera and still have problems... I dunno.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If I´m taking a picture for the forum I do landscape, if its for my personal use as well then I will do a portrait, but _sometimes_ the landscape ones lay down. It´s on this and the other forum they do that, not on emails, WhatsApp or any of the others.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's you Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> It's you Jan.
> 
> Ray.


No, thats my coffee machine, I´m on another thread :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Today I walked to see some prehistoric paintings. Started off 9.20am, very cold n happed up. The route marker said 1hr 5. I don't think so! I got home after 5hr 20!! OK, there were lots of stops to admire scenery n wildlife (actually very little of that tho I could see footprints of what looked like pig, at a couple of the fuentas.) I added a km going to the carpark at the activity centre assuming there would be toilets - not! So not even a toilet to sit on, never mind a chair n coffee!

The Spanish are not very good at signs n I lost the path a few times taking me into territory that I really didn't feel comfortable with - loose rocks n lots of conifer leaves making it very slippy underfoot. Bad enough climbing steeply up, worse coming down + I was on my bum at one stage! I was so glad I'd gone back for my walking pole.

The road back was loose stones n rocks and rutted from being a river when they have rain. I became painfully aware that I'd forgotten to cut my toenails - having lived in sandals for so long it escaped my mind.

So I won't be doing that again, but very glad to have seen the paintings. I know the middle ages used a special paint for their decoration of churches (can't remember the word for it) but how have these ancient paintings lasted so long?

Having recovered with a late salad lunch it's a testament to my coffee addiction that I'm back out in Albarracín, sitting in the sunshine with a café con leche caliente. 19,550 steps so far.

A few more vans came in last night. Next door to me is a young French couple who were sitting on the ground in front of their van, leaning against it to soak up the sunshine. I felt very virtuous coming back from my long hike. And then going out again!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is the first picture a tree root Jean ? He even has eyelashes. 
The colours of the trees in the last one are lovely.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Is the first picture a tree root Jean ? He even has eyelashes.
> The colours of the trees in the last one are lovely.


Yes it is a tree root Jan - quite amazing I thought. And the next one 8s another bit of nature's art.

I really didn't see much of autumn colours until my journey up here and now they just smack you in the face. It really is as vibrant as it looks.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I moved on from Albarracín to Cariñena - chiefly because I liked the sound of the name, and it had a tap where I could wash my smalls. I crested a hill from Albarracín and saw the wide sea in front of me. The sea?? Turned out it was the mist across the whole valley. And I could see the ghostly shapes of tailfins of the hundreds of aircraft parked at the nearby airport. Like our airport at Nutt's Corner, if there was any mist or fog about, that's where it would be!

Cariñena is wine country (glass of red, €1) so the landscape was a patchwork of all the colours the vine leaves can be - fabulous. In fact a lot of my joy in travelling these last few days is down to the autumn colours.

Next up was Zaragoza. Parked on the other side of the river from the Citadel. Wouldn't do that again! Very tight n made much worse by folk parking on the driving areas on the corners. But it was very central. I'll have a think about fitting parking sensors!

Wonderful city! Last time I was there the Goya gallery had hosted La Guernica which was incredible. This time they had some Picasso, mostly pencil sketches, and as usual I'm left wondering why is he so lauded? I know, I'm a philistine!

I got my next stop, Layana, from Park4night (as I get most). I've no idea why I was attracted but the town has gone to the trouble of putting in an aire so I was happy to support them. My satnav took the headstaggers in the wee town n did the 2 upper roads of a triangle instead of going along the base. And of course, that took me into v narrow streets with a v tight turn. Nae bother to me after Zaragoza... but I'd have preferred without! The wind n rain thro the night seemed powerful but after breakfast it was dry enough to go walking up to the site of the Roman Fort from which they got a view for certainly tens of miles all round.

And now in Pamplona....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The drive up to Pamplona was amazing with so many WOW! moments due to the amazing autumn colours. Had a problem getting in to my parking - I could see the 10 bays or so they have for MHs but I couldn't see how to get into it so I was up n round a couple of roundabouts more than once!

Town was very vibrant. There's a fab statue of the bull run in town. I may have mentioned before but in the old days they used to use cows but they were so fast n bad-tempered they changed to bulls! I'd intended staying another day but with the rain, and a half hour walk into town, I decided to leave it to another day.

I went to Irun, ostensibly to fill up (tho I saw diesel at €1.31 on the way n chose that - fortuitously as Alcampo was 1.33.) And the supermercado was closed (Toussaints?) - and on Monday. So headed up the road n stopped at St Martin de Hinx (don't ask, but it was a pleasant stop with a nice wee church and of course the graveyard was coming down with potted chrysanthemums) - and it had coffee!

I went that direction cos I know from experience that the coastal areas, out of season, can be pretty soul-less.

Today I moved thro a lot of rain n a lot of soul-less miles on the motorway where you hardly twitch the steering wheel for yonks. I've ended up at a vineyard near Yvres, North East of Bordeaux and am just back from a wine tasting (maybe you can tell!) which was great fun with the occupants of 3 other vans.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Someone has just died yesterday with the running of the bulls Jean. Got gored and bled to death.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Was that Pamplona Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Jean, Castellon.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-killed-gored-bull-annual-festival-Spain.html

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice Jean, thanks.


Re pictures, I almost always take landscape pictures unless I need to photograph something tall, so I am wondering if the forum software is set up to receive landscape and simply revolves portrait pictures. dunno just guessing


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Nice Jean, thanks.
> 
> Re pictures, I almost always take landscape pictures unless I need to photograph something tall, so I am wondering if the forum software is set up to receive landscape and simply revolves portrait pictures. dunno just guessing


It also happens on other forums Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes it does, so it could be forum software, it has been discussed many times but no definitive answer as far as I know.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Yes it does, so it could be forum software, it has been discussed many times but no definitive answer as far as I know.


A few interesting posts here re pic orientation.

https://www.forestriverforums.com/f...post-being-sideways-heres-a-trick-201829.html

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> A few interesting posts here re pic orientation.
> 
> https://www.forestriverforums.com/f...post-being-sideways-heres-a-trick-201829.html
> 
> Terry


Seems a lot of fuffing about so--- note to self, always take landscape for forums, if I want one for myself as well take one of each.´


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Seems a lot of fuffing about so--- note to self, always take landscape for forums, if I want one for myself as well take one of each.´


It wasn't a directive Jan, just a bit of info and I do know some do enjoy a bit of faffing about too. :wink2:

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> It wasn't a directive Jan, just a bit of info and I do know some do enjoy a bit of faffing about too. :wink2:
> 
> Terry


I realise it was only information Terry my luverly man :grin2: but isn´t what I have just said sensible if you don´t want your forum mates falling over sideways to look at a picture, now give us a cartoon drawing for that, I haven´t seen one for ages, have you lost the knack ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Testing a portrait pic


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, I did nothing to that, in explorer you can right click to rotate so I'll try that on it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now I'll try rotating a landscape one.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> A few interesting posts here re pic orientation.
> 
> https://www.forestriverforums.com/f...post-being-sideways-heres-a-trick-201829.html
> 
> Terry


I don't use the computer at all unfortunately.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> No Jean, Castellon.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-killed-gored-bull-annual-festival-Spain.html
> 
> Ray.


I just wondered cos there was no apparent preparation for bull-running in Pamplona. I don't know where these people get their courage (or stupidity?) from but there's no way I'd be anywhere near the front of a crowd when these bills are charging past.

Segorbe had an exhibition using old photos n film n it gave a 360° experience - certainly got the heart racing! And you'd see a square seemingly jam-packed with people then when the bulls entered at one corner the crowd just split, like melting butter.

I drove up from Yvrac to Parthenay. As mentioned elsewhere the weather was dire. Still, after sitting in my parking spot opposite the church it was dry (but cold) so I got as far as the TO.

Having an external vino and will head for the market tomorrow and wander the old town before heading on again. That's if it's dry as promised.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Have the rules in France changed? I haven't once been asked for my vax passport since returning via Spain. Mask-wearing is considerably less prevalent than when I landed back in mid-September.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Jean, we are asked for the vax passport at every venue we visit. Even if we were there yesterday.

Sorry, not in Lidl today.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I wonder is that vos your closer to the pit of infection (UK)? Tho IIRC I found everywhere on the way down was very covid-aware.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Parthenay was a lovely wee place - pretty sure I haven't been there or even near it as the town signs were completely unfamiliar. Mind you, these days that's not a very reliable indicator 😂😂 I'd a wander round the old parts yesterday n today n took in the markets. Got caught out again by the French nine looking, this time, like a zero. I noticed avocado at €1. Elsewhere it was €1.50 so I went back n bought the cheaper. To find it was €1.90!!

It's been a lovely run up - sunny weather, nice countryside varying from arable to vineyards to beasts and glorious autumn colours along the way - tho nothing to rival Spain's!

Arrived at Cesson-Sévigné, lovely spot by the river n lakes. Walked into Cesson itself and, since it's pretty cold, treated myself to a café and cognac. It must be in Spain where that's pretty cheap. Oops! But I'm worth it!

And it would seem that MHF makes any portrait pics I take lie down.

Sorry I'm very poor at remembering to take pics of where I park....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What time are we expecting you Jean. Tea time?

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It says it's about 2.5hrs to you Ray so I'm thinking mid-late afternoon? Looking forward to seeing you both! Glad Prue is back for the event!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If it's not raining she will be attacking the garden Jean. Not had a chance for days.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Last time I left she was atop the wall opposite your house trying to bring that under control! There's no stopping the woman!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Any good , ah yes, she don´t have to break our necks :smile2: but it doesn't enlarge :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A question if I may, do you use reply or quick reply? do you drag and drop into the box below? or do you use the small picture icon to post your pictures?

I'm not sure if the info will help but it might suggest something.

I post all my pictures from within my dropbox, Peter used to do it that way and if it was good enough for him etc, I right click my pictures and use copy link, then click the picture icon to embed the picture in here, then past the link into that, I edit/delete the last 4 characters and replace them with raw=1 this maketh them big

dropbox.com/s/bl3b9flxgbdpnk8/Screenshot%202021-11-03%2012.59.30.png?dl=0 becomes

dropbox.com/s/bl3b9flxgbdpnk8/Screenshot%202021-11-03%2012.59.30.png?raw=1

which if put into the picture icon dropdown gives this


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

jiwawa said:


> Parthenay was a lovely wee place - pretty sure I haven't been there or even near it as the town signs were completely unfamiliar.
> 
> Sorry I'm very poor at remembering to take pics of where I park....


Parthenay- loved that place , two castle ruins , medieval streets , Roman bits and a nice aire or campsite by a lake - did you park up here ?


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Gretchibald said:


> Parthenay- loved that place , two castle ruins , medieval streets , Roman bits and a nice aire or campsite by a lake - did you park up here ?


I tried to post a reply yesterday, but think I used a fat thumb instead of an elegant finger, and the literary effort evaporated into the ether. My reply was to say that Parthenay is not too far from our Hovel at Cheffois 85390, but we are usually in such a hurry to either get to the house, or, chasing our tails because we're late [again] leaving to catch the ferry, that we rarely take the time to stop and enjoy the small towns such as Parthenay. I must learn to enjoy the journey as much as I do the destination! :wink2:

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

marchie said:


> I tried to post a reply yesterday, but think I used a fat thumb instead of an elegant finger, and the literary effort evaporated into the ether. My reply was to say that Parthenay is not too far from our Hovel at Cheffois 85390, but we are usually in such a hurry to either get to the house, or, chasing our tails because we're late [again] leaving to catch the ferry, that we rarely take the time to stop and enjoy the small towns such as Parthenay.* I must learn to enjoy the journey as much as I do the destination! *:wink2:
> 
> Steve


Me too Steve, I don´t know why I´m always in such a hurry to get where I´m going or coming home, especially the coming home bit. It´s ridiculous as I really have nothing to come home to or for except the house and surroundings.

Alan, It looks another beautiful place, in a different country of course. I just hope I am still going to be fit enough to go to France next year, I´m not sure about getting as far as Spain, I will see.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are the opposite. We enjoy the bimble when we are in the MH. No faster than 60mph on Mways. We always find that there is something to see on longer journeys especially abroad. When we drive down to Spain in January we have a load of learning Spanish CD's which we put on and practice as well...


...mind you with Mrs GMJ's memory issues we have to play each lesson at least 3 times so we only got to around lesson 12 last time!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris is a foot down and get there kind of driver. He will tell people, however, of the best return journey from Spain that we ever had. It was the one where we, funnily enough, were far too early for our ferry. We bimbled for several days and found some wonderful little villages and beauty spots. One of them was only forty minutes from the last one


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> A question if I may, do you use reply or quick reply? do you drag and drop into the box below? or do you use the small picture icon to post your pictures?
> 
> I'm not sure if the info will help but it might suggest something.
> 
> ...


None of those Kev, cos I use the EMV on the phone, using the paperclip top right to navigate to the photo gallery, select n OK. One at a time.

A problem with your method is that it cannot be enlarged n therefore, if it has any writing on it, I'm lost. 


Gretchibald said:


> Parthenay- loved that place , two castle ruins , medieval streets , Roman bits and a nice aire or campsite by a lake - did you park up here ?


No, tho that is a beautiful looking place Alan. I was parked just opposite the Chapelle des Codeliers. Not nearly so pretty but only 5mi s from the TO n the historic bits.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wed night I woke in the middle of the night to my fire alarm. It doesn't half work! Having quickly deduced there was no fire I hid it under the duvet n fiddled 'blind' to get it to stop. Then I checked the battery - still in the green zone so it should have been OK. Set it back in, tested, went to the loo - and it went off again! And of course it had to be a night when there were several other campers nearby.

In the end I disengaged the battery - but then, of course, hardly slept, just in case....

Thu was a gorgeous day (tho cold) and I walked by the river - such a pleasant place and lots of diversions of the walkway. Visited the church which has just been renovated and looks exceptionally well. Stopped for coffee (there's a shocker!) and made sure to sit well away from the man who was inspecting the head of his child (and finding things!) - yes, I know there's loads of headlice about and it's not a sign of a dirty child....

Then I made a trip to the local supermarket to get a new battery (same problem!) - however, the ever-resourceful Ray was able, that evening, to give it a blast of pressurised air, thinking it might be dust, and that seems to have cured it - thank you Ray!

And thank you to both Ray n Prue for a really lovely catchup - I feel I've known them both for years!

So today I filled up both diesel n LPG on the way to Cherbourg port, then went looking for my customary last meal (in France). Unfortunately the choices were limited for outside dining but I did manage a French fish'n'chips.

On the ferry now, steaming into the dusk. It's been a great trip. Most of the time I've pottered around, some of the time I've had to use motorway n put my foot down (that generally means 60mph) but I haven't used any toll roads and still managed a pleasant journey north over about 5 days. I reckon the €100 or so is better in my coffee fund than spent on tolls!

Thanks for following. I'll update after I finally get home some time tomorrow.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Photos 1-3 Cesson-Sévigné 
4 Ray's place
5-9 Cherbourg

And yes, it looks like anything I take in portrait mode lies down on this site but anything taken in landscape is fine. I've no prwith WhatsApp or viber.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you Jean. Safe onward journey. Yes the camera caught you arriving and leaving but no dogs.

Ray n Prue. xx


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Get your big coat out Jean, flipping cold here today.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ve put the 3 sideway pictures in their right place I hope.
This time I enlarged them, sent them to my photos, turned them, put them on my desk top and slid them over.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I do it in a similar way Jan.

All my photographs taken with either iPhone/Pad go straight into "Photos" on my MacBookPro/Air where I edit them. If I use a separate camera, I download the photos from the SD card to the computer and save them in "Photos" where again they can be edited and captioned.

The few I want for a Forum or Doctor or whatever, I drag onto a specific folder on my desktop where they are kept until required. Another thing I do is: I add names to people and places in my photographs, it is so easy to forget the names of those whom we have befriended at one time or another.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Jan! One thing that surprises me is that other people are able to edit my pics - I mean, I'm grateful that's the case but is it not strange?



dghr272 said:


> Get your big coat out Jean, flipping cold here today.
> 
> Terry


You're not kidding Terry! I'd the best crossing ever but when we docked in Dublin it was blowing a (cold) hooley - the poor staff on the bridge were near blown away.

The last couple of hours' travel up to Belfast had grey skies, some rain, quite a bit of wind. But - the tree colours were uplifting tho not up to Spanish standards!

The food n wine are out the van, the water and waste are dumped. I shall get round to the rest in due course.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Home safe and sound , a commendable trip, well done you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are thinking of a trip to Ireland

We will reduce the vans weight, hope the three wheeler will fit the garage when we remove shadows gates

And the sub floor

But I’m not looking forward to a trip without him 

He blighted many trips with his protection, made it special as he swam in the Adriatic and Mediterranean and lakes 

But I can’t imagine travelling without him, for 12 plus years he plagued and delighted us

And his teddy bear, what’s left of him sits in the hall, he loved it

And I loved him and he loved me as long as I knew my place

And it was definitely below him, he protected me

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done Jean!

Sandra, they leave a big hole don't they? My brother and two other friends have lost their companions recently. All of them, however, had other dogs so that the house did not feel quite so empty.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

aldra said:


> We are thinking of a trip to Ireland
> 
> We will reduce the vans weight, hope the three wheeler will fit the garage when we remove shadows gates
> 
> ...


You will no doubt miss him but very unlikely you will need his protection in Ireland. Come and have a lovely holiday, I'll keep an eye out for you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We need to reduce the weight and re register it to 3500

Tired of jumping through hoops and waiting months for replies from the DVLA

We hardly get away now and Albert can’t drive the van

His eye consultant says he passed the requirements the DVLA want more

Look out for us G

We are trying our best to come to your beautiful Ireland minus Shadow

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't think that's too hard to do Sandra. Get out there n enjoy some of the autumn course before it's too late!


----------

